# Honda mower "hunting" when starting up



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi all,

I have a Honda self propelled mower that is about 8 years old. It hasn't been in the shop in years and has always run well. So, I decided to have the pros do maintenance on it last season and they called me up and said it was not running well when taking it off choke. Sure enough, it fired up fine but when taken off choke, the RPM would go up and down as "hunting". I first though these bozos had done something to it. They tried to clean the carb and gas lines but to no affect. They also claimed that Honda recommends replacing the carburetor instead of rebuilding it. So, I paid them to put a new carb on it. Unfortunately, it still doesn't run right. It will "hunt" right after starting but eventually will warm up and run okay but it's on full power all the time. Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's possible the governor may need to be adjusted, but most of the time when they hunt like that, there is an obstruction in the air bleed circuit.

Let me know the model number of your mower, and I can check to see which carburetor you have and how you may possibly take care of the problem


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

tell 'em to do a static adjustment on the gov. system.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks for the info!
It's a Honda Harmony II model HRT216SDA

Oh, what part of Central Texas are you from? I grew up in Georgetown!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I was in Georgetown yesterday!!!

I am in Pflugerville.

There is a screw just below the idle stop screw that screws into the carburetor body, under this screw is the air bleed for your carburetor, remove that screw and spray some carburetor cleaner through the orifices and see if that clears up your engine hunting problem.

Best of Luck :thumbsup:


----------

